# Arlo, Savannah and Rosey



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

This probably wont work, as I have no idea how to load videos I am trying to do a utube link??? If they come out excuse OH breathing and mild panic, Arlo was definately playing. Arlo and Savannah are being so good, there is a bit of jealousy, I could do with three arms. We are taking them all to a luxury dog friendlyB and B next weekend wish us luck!!

https://youtu.be/isMFrSMdVFs

https://youtu.be/p0Ov4YxsJxM


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That made my night - lovely Rosie, still plenty of life left in the old dog yet!!
Video one worked, I couldn't get the second to load.
Have a fabulous doggy break - please report back with your adventures x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> That made my night - lovely Rosie, still plenty of life left in the old dog yet!!
> Video one worked, I couldn't get the second to load.
> Have a fabulous doggy break - please report back with your adventures x


I have changed second link now, I love the way Arlo dive bombs her in that one. We are hoping it will be sunny so we can take Rosey for lots of toilet breaks. They have asked us what treats the dogs like and in the morning you have breakfast served inyour room. I just hope we won't leave hanging our heads in shame


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I am very impressed with your technical know-how and, of course, your lovely doggies


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant !!- and what an amazing spacious garden for them to run around in and chase, so pleased for rosey - she got what she deserves in the end 
I'm sure all 3 will be on best behaviour & no marking their territory in the luxurious rooms!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic 
I'm loving Rosie, she is so happy 
And Savannah who is like Dot, so happy with her ball!
Enjoy your break, I hope it is not remotely stressful 
You have raised our expectations, we need a video diary.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So many waggy tails, what a fabulous life they lead. I love the end of the first one, it looks the camera man was ambushed.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely dogs and gorgeous garden! Lucky pups. I was a bit concerned too, like fairlie, that the cameraman had been attacked - it was sort of like a doggy horror film for me at the end


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Both worked! Brilliant, Rosey is quite active eh? Have you made some progress with toilet training? I'm sure you'll have a great break (sign in as Smith just in case though ) Unless you are actually called Smith, that would be a bad idea


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now, now Mazz deception is never a good idea. Just do what we do and bribe the maid with a big tip.


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Aw Arlo.. thats my 3 year old sons name  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Both worked! Brilliant, Rosey is quite active eh? Have you made some progress with toilet training? I'm sure you'll have a great break (sign in as Smith just in case though ) Unless you are actually called Smith, that would be a bad idea


Rosie is still pretty sketchy on the house training, so we will be taking a large pile of puppy pads and watching her like a hawk, we will lock her in crate at night, luckily the room has its own outside access door. My Best friend stays there about three times a year, hope we won't get them banned as well
guilty by association!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it!!! They look so happy! She is well loved.


----------

